# [Windows 8] die Apps funktionieren nicht mehr



## Kwengie (14. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

seit gestern beschäftige ich mich aktiv mit Windows 8 und habe eigentlich auch nichts wissentlich verstellt oder Programmen verboten, auf das Internet zuzugreifen.
Jedoch, wenn ich Skype aufrufe, dann kommt ja dieser blaue Hintergrund mit diesem sich drehenden Kreis.
Anstatt mich anzumelden, darf ich "stundenlang" wie gebannt auf den tollen blauen Bildschirm mit dem sich drehenden Kreis schauen und nichts passiert.
Jetzt habe ich es, daß sich Skype wie andere Apps wie Store sich nach einigen Augenblicken wieder schließen.

Der Rechner ist neu und auf diesem habe ich kein anderes Betriebssystem aufgespielt. Ich habe gleich mit dem vorinstalliertem Windows 8 angefangen und ich möchte den Rechner in einen funktionsfähigen Zustand mit Skype an meine Frau übergeben können.
Könnt Ihr mir helfen?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Februar 2013)

Hast Du eine eigene Firewall oder so installiert? Geht denn der normale Internetexplorer, also über den Desktop gestartet?


----------



## Kwengie (14. Februar 2013)

Start8 hat das irgendwie unterbunden.

Ich habe dieses kostenpflichtige Programm deinstalliert und siehe da, die Apps haben wieder korrekt funktioniert.
Nun habe ich Start8 wieder drauf und die Apps funktionieren bisher tadellos. Ich weiß nicht, welche Einstellung das in Start8 unterbindet.


Wie kann ich Skype nochmals nachträglich konfigurieren, denn mit der integrierten Webcam des Notebooks hatte ich ein "nicht zufrieden stellendes" Bild gehabt, denn als die Webcam im Teamviewer aktiviert worden ist, hatte ich ein gestochenes scharfes Bild gehabt.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Februar 2013)

Also, ich kenn mich mit Skype&co nicht so aus, aber skype nutzt bestimmt absichtlich eine "schlechtere" Qualität, weil eine gute ja einen schnellen Upload-SPeed der Internetleitung voraussetzen würde - und der UPload ist bei den meisten Verträgen zu gering für eine gute Qualität UND dann vtl auch noch viele Bilder/Sekunde...

d.h schau mal bei Skype, ob man das da umstellen kann - das geht vlt per Rechtsklick in Skype selbst oder so, wo genau: keine Ahnung, da ich kein win8 parat hab


----------



## Kwengie (14. Februar 2013)

ich habe das mal auf USB2 Webcam umgestellt und diese Qualität ist zufriedenstellender.
... aber ich vermisse die Funktion, daß ich nachträglich die Webcam konfigurieren kann.


PS:
mir ist es umständlich, wenn ich die App schließen möchte, daß ich an den oberen Rand fahren muß, damit der Mauspfeil zu einer Hand wird und dann muß ich diese App zum unteren Bildschirmrand ziehen, damit sie geschlossen wird.
Gibt es eine andere, besser und schnellere Lösung? Das X fehlt ja und wurde überhaupt Windows 8 für einen Desktop-PC programmiert?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Februar 2013)

Du könntest natürlich Skype auch einfach als normale Version runterladen und über den Desktop nutzen, du MUSST ja nicht die Skype-"App" nutzen. Dann hättest Du alles wie gewohnt.

Die neuen Win8-Funktionen sind halt ZUsätzlich, die alten Win-Funktionen sind ja weiterhin da - nur WENN du eine "App" nutzt und kein normales Programm, kannst du die "App" soweit ich informiert bin nur mit dieser "Geste" beenden - wobei ich da kein Problem sehe. Maus nach oben, Klicken und runterziehen geht an sich für die meisten User nicht langsamer als GANZ gezielt das X anzusteuern und zu klicken ^^


----------



## Worrel (14. Februar 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> mir ist es umständlich, wenn ich die App schließen möchte, daß ich an den oberen Rand fahren muß, damit der Mauspfeil zu einer Hand wird und dann muß ich diese App zum unteren Bildschirmrand ziehen, damit sie geschlossen wird.
> Gibt es eine andere, besser und schnellere Lösung? Das X fehlt ja und wurde überhaupt Windows 8 für einen Desktop-PC programmiert?


 Alt+F4 ist dein Freund.

Ansonsten kann ich mich nur Herbboy anschliessen: Wenn dir die Apps so sehr querlaufen, was nutzt du sie dann?

Windows 8 besteht aus zwei Teilen: dem klassischen Desktop und Windows RT (der ganze Krempel mit der Metro UI und den Apps).
Windows RT wurde mit dem Gedanken entwickelt, daß auf allen Geräten das selbe Betriebssystem vorhanden ist und wurde daher nicht explizit für den Desktop PC entwickelt.
Der Desktop Teil hingegen schon.


----------

